# 1969 (or earlier) Raven



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi,

With all the buying and selling on equipment over the years, there are two guitars that I never parted with; my 1971 Ovation Balladeer, and a used Raven that my parents bought for me as a gift in 1969. I guess because of it's age, one could consider it as a vintage guitar, but as far as I know, the Raven has no value to except sentimental, especially since it was my first electric guitar. It's playable to a degree. Last time I played it was about 4 years ago. Now it just hangs on my wall beside a picture of me playing it when I was 13. 

Since it's in pretty good shape, I'm considering bringing it up to a playable condition and use it occasionally as a jazz guitar. I don't know to what degree I'll recondition it, for I'm just starting to research parts. The main issue will probably be the truss rod. It looks like the nut is stripped, and the neck definitely needs some tweaking. 

Is having a truss rod fixed an expensive proposition? I would appreciate any suggestions. If I'm better leaving it hanging on the wall, that would be fine too 

Thanks in advance, 

Lawrie


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think that truss rod replacement is a very expensive proposition. Probably worth looking into.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I just played that exact guitar in a shop here in Winnipeg today. It has some mojo.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

The good news is that I was lucky enough to get an allen key to fit into the truss rod just right which allowed me to make some adjustments. I also got the bridge into the right position and adjusted the intonation. It's pretty good, but I'll probably end up replacing it with a tune-o-matic for finer adjustments. Looks like rejuvenating this guitar was meant to be.

All the electronics are now removed. New pots, jack, and selector switch will be installed. A good friend of mine is going to do the electrical work and he suggested that I keep the original pickups for now. We're both curious as to see how they will sound with all new wiring.

I think it looks pretty good so far. It's amazing that you just played one in Winnipeg. How weird it that! I've never seen one in a store. Here's what it looks like all cleaned up.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

cool!

I have a similar guitar, a late 60's Silvertone. same body shape, pickups.

likey built in the same factory. (probably made by Teisco in Japan)

here's mine....it's a bad pic that doesn't do it justice....but it's really clean and great playing.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> cool!
> 
> I have a similar guitar, a late 60's Silvertone. same body shape, pickups.
> likey built in the same factory. (probably made by Teisco in Japan)
> here's mine....it's a bad pic that doesn't do it justice....but it's really clean and great playing.


Nice. Could be built at the same factory. There's very little info on Raven guitars. The pickup's look the same.

Lawrie


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, it's all done. Spent a few hours last night with my friend rewiring the guitar, and completing the setup. Installed the new volume and tone controls and added new black knobs. New pickup selector switch was added, while keeping the existing pickups. Put on a set of D'Addario Half Round 11's. 

This guitar really surpised us. It has very good acoustic tonal qualities, and plays like butter. I then plugged it into my friend's Fender DRRI, and and we were just blown away. The tone is to die for. There's absolutely no hint off a hiss, hum, or feedback. 

Here's the finished product.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Great job on this guitar,...It looks fantastic!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. Glad it turned out well.

It's a blast bringing an old guitar back from the dead, isn't it?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it. Yep, bringing old guitars back from the dead is definitely an adventure and allot of fun, especially one that has sentimental value. In fact, I enjoyed doing this more than buying new equipment. You also discover some interesting things along the way because of the history etc. 

Lawrie


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

love that headstock.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

nice clean up indeed!

just in case you may be interested, there is one that just came up on ebay identicle to it....named Bruno Conqueror by Aria

so in turns out this was built by Aria

here's the auction link
http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Vintage-Br...yZ119094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> nice clean up indeed!
> 
> just in case you may be interested, there is one that just came up on ebay identicle to it....named Bruno Conqueror by Aria
> 
> ...


Wow, that's amazing! Thanks for the link. It's not 100% identicle, but close enough to draw that conclusion for sure.


----------

